# Marriage in the 21st century (pic)



## Hideki (Jan 1, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/4jNcme8.png


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

4, 7 and 11; Duck face queen slaaayys.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

lol


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Based on true story


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

If your answer to kids and marriage is just "o.k." then maybe you weren't ready for that......

This is also pretty much nonsense, in today's world families don't really get by on one income, both of them would be working, and the divorce panels would look a lot different.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

The story of the wife in that comic isn't covered, so nobody knows what she did. Her life probably consisted of all sorts of back breaking house maintenance type labor, and gross chores like washing dishes and stain treating your tidy whities. Changing diapers, listening to babies crying all the time, scrubbing the crayon off the walls, cooking, vacuuming, etc.

I won't have to ever leave home when I'm married, cuz I can work from home, so I have to get a really clingy needy chick. Or I can travel anywhere and still work...

PS: Those lines from her head are yelling lines, she's nagging the guy there.


----------



## OnlyPath (Jan 16, 2016)

Love is dead


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

Seriously, stop it with the marriage hate already in this forum. We get it, you guys hate to commit in any way (even if marriage never existed, you would still hate just talking to the girl to get anywhere and you actually do right now) There are lot of happy long lasting unions (married and unmarried) with guys who authentically want that connection, nobody it's pointing a gun to their heads for them to walk down the aisle . You can't form any kind of relationship and hate on the whole ****ing system?..not my ****ing problem! and women are not always out to get your stupid non existent money. Leave us the **** alone if we are such a drag to you and just get 100 sex dolls for your everyday needs. Finito


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

Basically, especially if you live where I am good luck ever seeing your kids again.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Heh. Yeah, that pretty much sums up my last marriage, and the one before that also in some ways. I gave, and I gave, and I gave, and I gave over and over again ad nauseum and I kept on giving even when I got nothing back, I pretty much raised our three kids by myself for the last few years my last ex-wife and I were together, and I got nothing but hate and heartache and a knife in my back in return.


It's really no wonder why I have trust issues and I guess it's pretty amazing, considering I've also been burned by girlfriends in between marriages and after them, it's amazing I trust anyone at all. I will say it takes a lot, a whole lot for me to trust now. And before anyone jumps on it, I totally admit that I had something to do with them cheating, most definitely. I realize maybe it's me. But, on a sidenote, I've never cheated. Ever. Not once. Anyways I've said before on here many times that if I had been there for them, in the way they needed me to be, they wouldn't have been looking for it elsewhere. Maybe it was me. Maybe it was them. Maybe it just wasn't meant to be, and it was the both of us, every time. Idk.


Maybe I attract cheaters. I mean, obviously, I do. Maybe I pick the wrong girls. Or. Maybe it's me.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Hmmm, so you're saying that married women are an easy lay? :idea


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Still a better love story than twilight.


----------



## roxybudgy (Jan 26, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> This is also pretty much nonsense, in today's world families don't really get by on one income, both of them would be working, and the divorce panels would look a lot different.


Exactly. I don't know that many recently-married people, but of all my classmates who are now married and have kids, both the husband and wife work.

I'm not married, but having lived with my partner for 3 years after buying a house together, we're effectively a de-facto couple (which is probably what "marriage" looks like in the 21st century really looks like). If we do break up, I don't want any of his money, and he can keep the house if he wants. I just want what I came with (my car, my extensive books/DVDs collection, and rare figurine collection now worth thousands).


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I think the moral of the story is to never get with irritable women who yell at you a lot and want what you don't have.
Also don't change how you act around each other after you "settle down" together and have kids.
Keep it going.
Also don't go bald.
And don't let your body go to mush watching ball games all day.

AND giving doesn't mean a thing if you don't ask for anything in return.
You don't deserve anything back when you give!
You ASK, you GUILT, you DEMAND, you BARGAIN for something in return if she's not a generous partner.
They say that pretty girls don't try as hard. I wouldn't know. You won your prize, don't expect any more out of her, 'cept old age and decrepitude.
It could go for men or women actually. Very common mistake though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I guess this is what's a "beta" marriage looks like, according to all those red pillers. Guys so weak they act like doormats to their own wives.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

kiwikiwi said:


> Seriously, stop it with the marriage hate already in this forum. We get it, you guys hate to commit in any way (even if marriage never existed, you would still hate just talking to the girl to get anywhere and you actually do right now) There are lot of happy long lasting unions (married and unmarried) with guys who authentically want that connection, nobody it's pointing a gun to their heads for them to walk down the aisle . You can't form any kind of relationship and hate on the whole ****ing system?..not my ****ing problem! and women are not always out to get your stupid non existent money. Leave us the **** alone if we are such a drag to you and just get 100 sex dolls for your everyday needs. Finito


Have to admit it was funny though...probably not that far from reality in some cases. The wife's "chores" weren't covered....but there's always time for strange dudes on Facebook...

Been married almost 5 years, waiting for 2nd child. Great so far and still going strong.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Apparently it's a happy ending. The guy doesn't want kids and hates walking the dog and resents his wife, and in the end his ex-wife gets stuck with the kids and dog and he doesn't have to see her anymore.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

In terms of the pic if you're reaction to marriage and kids are a nonchalant "okay" then maybe that's where things started to go wrong on his end.

But for people like @TenYears I understand being bitter. How can you not? As a self-blamer I can understand why you think it's your fault they cheated...I blamed myself for every single issues I had with my crappy relationship and even though people try to tell me she was the bad girlfriend I know that wasn't the case. For you though, it sounds like you did your best. While relationship issues are often a 2-way street, there is no reason you can take responsibility for her actions.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

The lesson I'm taking away from this meme is that I need to somehow become a black guy. 

wait wut...


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Jeff271 said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/jeff271-9374/albums/stuff/305089-4jncme8c.jpg


Too bad photoshop can't fix our unjust system.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

You might want to focus on getting and keeping a girl before you start worrying about marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

jsgt said:


> Hmmm, so you're saying that married women are an easy lay? :idea


lol pretty much. You won't believe what they do when their husbands are not around. I've been working as courier for 6+ years and I've flirted with many of em in my work area. I've seen it all.


----------



## mastercowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

Caution dear fellows! Marriage is a medieval trap.

Watch this life saver video. You can thank me later!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

These days you must always assume the worst about anyone you get involved with. Modern life forces a person to be a mild Machiavellian. You must always hold the threat over the other person's head that you have the potential to be just a little bit worse than they are.

Hate to sound so cynical but there are an awful lot of pathological people walking around out there ready to chew you up and spit you out,


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

M0rbid said:


> lol pretty much. You won't believe what they do when their husbands are not around. I've been working as courier for 6+ years and I've flirted with many of em in my work area. I've seen it all.


Just flirted, or...? Come on, out with it...


----------



## pied vert (Jan 23, 2016)

k_wifler said:


> I won't have to ever leave home when I'm married, cuz I can work from home, so I have to get a really clingy needy chick. Or I can travel anywhere and still work...
> 
> PS: Those lines from her head are yelling lines, she's nagging the guy there.


clingy, needy chick! that's me that's me :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Hideki (Jan 1, 2014)

This is how marriage pretty much works. If you are a man, getting married is a bad idea in our current state....if you get divorced, you will lose half of your possessions AND probably end up paying alimony(child support payments for an adult, basically). Even if the divorce is her fault. In the state i live in, the mother automatically has full custody of kids no matter what, the dad has to hire s lawyer and go to court for visitation rights.

The system is just skewered against men in an unfair way. Dont get married.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

pied vert said:


> clingy, needy chick! that's me that's me :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


Are you serious? >


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Hideki said:


> This is how marriage pretty much works. If you are a man, getting married is a bad idea in our current state....if you get divorced, you will lose half of your possessions AND probably end up paying alimony(child support payments for an adult, basically). Even if the divorce is her fault. In the state i live in, the mother automatically has full custody of kids no matter what, the dad has to hire s lawyer and go to court for visitation rights.
> 
> The system is just skewered against men in an unfair way. Dont get married.


People on this site are so ****ing weird about gender and marriage. Your post is nonsense. You say it's dangerous if you're a man because you'll lose half your stuff and pay alimony.....well first off, possessions are only split 50/50 in a community property state (of which there are nine) and even then, you would only lose "half your stuff" if the only stuff in the marriage is yours so....are you marrying a homeless woman? or did you really not think your post through? (I'm sure it's the latter)

next, there is no law that says 'women get alimony', I don't know what state you're in, but I know that would be unconstitutional in all states. Your post might make more sense if you said getting married is a bad idea for rich people, but again I doubt you put much thought into your post, just felt like ranting.

Similarly, no, in your state women do not get custody automatically. Again, I don't know where you live, but I know that's not the case anywhere in the US. Many men prefer visitation to joint custody, and if you move far away from each other then joint custody become even more difficult because kids have to go to school.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Whilst this did raise a rare smile from myself and had a chuckle at a few of the pictures, it does have a very serious message for all men out there. This is sadly what a growing number now have to face before and during marriage:

Hypergamy.

There's no safety net for the man. There's no fair hearing. Divorce courts usually favour the woman and the man loses his finances and often his house - regardless of circumstance. He usually branded a liar, a cheater and all sorts of other horrible things when in many cases he never even instigated the divorce. This is the sticking point most unmarried men have and it's perfectly legit.

This isn't an issue of commitment. Far from it actually. Personally speaking, I'd love to commit - if I knew I would be treated fairly. In the case of the comic, it's not the man who has commitment issues. The lady finds another man whilst in marriage. How is that the husband's fault?! :? The real story is about a fairer deal for men when it comes to marriage in the 21st century.

This is why I vow to never marry. There is no benefit to it any more. Not for the man, at least.

I have already witnessed one particularly messy divorce of a former friend of mine who ended up losing the house and even visitation rights to his then two year old daughter. The cause of the divorce? His wife had cheated on him - but it was him that took all the punishment. In the end it took his life savings through the courts so he could just have basic visitation rights. He slipped into depression. The last I heard of him he was getting his life back on track and had managed to find another girlfriend. He still only has visitation rights and his former wife now has two other kids....by two different men . That tells you all you need to know, really. She's been using them as sperm donors, basically. Use them, get pregnant, dump the father and get extra child support through both the state and the father of the child.

Another reason to steer clear, in my opinion. It actually went almost as far as putting me off trying to get so much as a date as I know this left my old friend in pieces (the last time I spoke to him, at least). Again, there's no support group out there for men in this respect. They're told to just 'man up'. :no

I have since given up anyway as I'm now too old to start from scratch (the virgin stigmatism is too strong) and I've heard too many horror stories out there. I know I'd crumble immediately if I was put in a position like this.



AussiePea said:


> I guess this is what's a "beta" marriage looks like, according to all those red pillers. Guys so weak they act like doormats to their own wives.


A lot of beta males can't even get a date. Take me, for example... Hugless, dateless and kissless. Never mind dateless. They're not even considered boyfriend material as they're expected to grow confidence from being continually ignored or rejected.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Come to SAS read annoying **** that pisses you off on the daily lol.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I laughed I have to admit. Surely it is intended as crass humour?


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I guess people still don't know what a prenup is...

A lot of people treat relationships like jobs. They put in their time, and they try to get as much as they can out of it.
Think of your partner as being your relationship employer.
You go looking for another job before you leave your old one. That's how it's done in business these days.
Feeling special is often the currency of a relationship for women, and it's often sex for men.
If you can find a job that offers you a higher wage, you apply. If you are accepted, you quit your old job........

I don't want a relationship to be a form of employment.
Yeah, I want love, and I'm willing to work hard for it, but treating it like a job is sick and wrong.
You don't have a responsibility to your partner, you don't owe them anything, instead, you WANT to give, and they should WANT to give, to the relationship.
You're not co-employees, you are co-owners. In a small business, you can't expect a benefits package, you can't even expect to see a return for a year, sometimes longer.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think alimony is all that common anymore. And I've read that men are more likely to cheat than women.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

k_wifler said:


> I guess people still don't know what a prenup is...
> 
> .


Prenups can be thrown out if they don't abide state laws or if a judge feels it was fraudulent. Also the person on the lower side of the money scale can argue that they signed the pre-nup under duress and have it thrown out, which does happen.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

komorikun said:


> I don't think alimony is all that common anymore. And I've read that men are more likely to cheat than women.


It's not common at all. There has to be a significant wage difference which is less common now that most families have both people working, and even where it is awarded it's usually for a short duration based on either the length of the marriage or the time a judge determines it would take for the poorer spouse to start earning money again. Alimony is really only a concern for guys who want trophy wives that don't work.



McFly said:


> Prenups can be thrown out if they don't abide state laws or if a judge feels it was fraudulent. Also the person on the lower side of the money scale can argue that they signed the pre-nup under duress and have it thrown out, which does happen.


That's true of every contract and wills too. It's really not common and doesn't present a big risk. The easiest way to guarantee it holds up is to simply let your partner have their own lawyer review it and advise them.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> People on this site are so ****ing weird about gender and marriage. Your post is nonsense. You say it's dangerous if you're a man because you'll lose half your stuff and pay alimony.....well first off, possessions are only split 50/50 in a community property state (of which there are nine) and even then, you would only lose "half your stuff" if the only stuff in the marriage is yours so....are you marrying a homeless woman? or did you really not think your post through? (I'm sure it's the latter)
> 
> next, there is no law that says 'women get alimony', I don't know what state you're in, but I know that would be unconstitutional in all states. Your post might make more sense if you said getting married is a bad idea for rich people, but again I doubt you put much thought into your post, just felt like ranting.
> 
> Similarly, no, in your state women do not get custody automatically. Again, I don't know where you live, but I know that's not the case anywhere in the US. Many men prefer visitation to joint custody, and if you move far away from each other then joint custody become even more difficult because kids have to go to school.


This is spot on. Unless you're rich, you won't be paying alimony and unless you're an unfit father, you'll get dual custody.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## guedz (Feb 6, 2014)

Marriage don't mean ****


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> The lesson I'm taking away from this meme is that I need to somehow become a black guy.
> 
> wait wut...


Maybe you are already black. Just ask Milo Yiannopoulos.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Hideki said:


> http://i.imgur.com/4jNcme8.png


So sad. But everything started pretty weird ' She says, "I want marriage", and he says "OK". It doesn't seem like they might have developed feelings or emotional connection strong enough to maintain a loving and faithful relationship.


----------



## xssxs (Jan 29, 2016)

eveningbat said:


> So sad. But everything started pretty weird ' She says, "I want marriage", and he says "OK". It doesn't seem like they might have developed feelings or emotional connection strong enough to maintain a loving and faithful relationship.


You're actually right.

I have a "former friend" who recently got engaged after being with a partner for not long at all. Whats more, this is her first relationship. I said congratulations, but deep down I can't help but laugh. No doubt she will be knocked up soon and her life down the pan when things go sour. No one takes their time anymore.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> I guess this is what's a "beta" marriage looks like, according to all those red pillers. Guys so weak they act like doormats to their own wives.


Every marriage is beta marriage. You have no leverage once you get married as a man.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

M0rbid said:


> lol pretty much. You won't believe what they do when their husbands are not around. I've been working as courier for 6+ years and I've flirted with many of em in my work area. I've seen it all.


just goes to show how some women can't be faithfull, true or particularly trusted, in the real life and on a picture . Suddenly, when some have another man to look at, everything is different, and their attention and eyes wander without much regard to who is hurt. Some will also attempt to blame the man's shortcomings on why she strayed, or to cover for their own guilt.
I know one like that from a past experience . 
Of course , both genders are capable of this deception however.

And picture 15 sums up a lot...

and by the way.... look at the end picture. Where is the man she cheated on the husband with? He isnt under the roof with her and the 2 kids and dog? Did she chuck him as well? Did he walk away?
Looks like she has been left " man less " in the end with kids and a dog and house to keep.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

This is the triple A effect theory.
Atheism
Alcohol
ADD(or ADHD)

Gets in the way of marriage, which is inherently a religious custom which requires dedication, clear thinking, long term planning, and lots of faith.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

CheezusCrust said:


> Maybe you are already black. Just ask Milo Yiannopoulos.


 lolz, I saw that video of his.


----------

